# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Малайзия

## Lakshmana Prana das

Из рассылки учеников Джаяпатаки Свами:

Харе Кришна,
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде и Шриле Гурудеву.

Община храма ИСККОН, расположенного в Ботанических Садах Пенанга (остров в
Малайзии), хотела бы пожелать всем счастливо отметить месяц Дамодара.
По милости Шри Шри Гуру и Гауранги в прошлом году, во время проведения
программы "Дамодара", мы смогли привлечь около 20000 человек для участия в
программе предложения Господу лампадки с гхи.
В этом году мы поставили цель привлечь для участия в программе "Дамодара"
уже 30000 человек.

В течение 30 дней  месяца Дамодара мы ежедневно проводим программу в большом
тенте, установленном в очень популярном месте Маленькая Индия. Программа
состоит из киртана, показа короткого видео, основанного на лилах Дамодары,
пения "Дамодараштаки", предложения масляной лампадки и раздачи прасада.
Помимо этого, мы также организуем выездные программы с посещением домов
преданных. Эти программы состоят из киртана, небольшой лекции на основе
рассказов о лилах Дамодары, пения "Дамодараштаки", предложения масляной
лампадки и раздачи прасада.

Мы также хотели пригласить всех преданных участвовать в этом благоприятном
фестивале и давайте сделаем это празднование радостным и успешным!!!

Ваши слуги из общины Пенанга

----------

